# BEST COYOTE OR FOX LURE!



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I was wondering what the best coyote/fox lure would be for a dirt hole set and where to apply it on the set? Thank you plz list where to but also.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

There is no "best lure" out there because each lure is different in it's own way. Some canine lures that I use with great results are listed below.

1. Carman's: Pro's choice, Canine call, Magna glan

2. Caven's: Gusto

3. Fox Hollow: GH-II

4. Miranda's: High Plains Predator call

5. Milligan's: Steppenwolfe, Cat-man-do

6. Marsyada's: #601 coyote lure supreme (awsome lure!)

7. R&M: Coyote Creek

8. Kaatz Bros: Toxi-Dog (great at post sets as well)

9. Leneon's: Coyote #2 super range all call

10. O'gorman's: Plenty Coyote, Missouri Breaks

For baits my favorite is O'gormans Powder River and Caven's is a close second. All of these lures are great canine lures and I did not put them in any certain order. If I'm using just lure I put my lure at the bottom of the dirthole. If I have bait in the hole I put my lure on the back lip of the hole and then down in the hole. If I have a clump of grass for a backing I might put some on the grass to get it up in the wind.

You can purchase all these lures at most trapping supply companies. I purchase most of my stuff from www.minntrapprod.com. They have always given me outstanding service.


----------

